# Fox eating cat food - ideas to keep it safe?



## JillA (2 January 2017)

I have had a couple of very nervous feral cats for a few months now, and they really only come to the yard for food, otherwise they seem to live under hedges. I have been giving them tinned food to attract them more than kibble, but now I find fox droppings nearby. The last thing I want is to attract a fox to the building next door to where my hens are - any ideas how I can feed the cats but deter the fox?
I have some shelving in there I can put the food on but would a fox jump as much as a cat? Or I can build them a hutch of hay bales with a small enough entrance for them but not Charlie?
Any ideas please?


----------



## Overread (2 January 2017)

If a cat can get to the food so too can a fox and any barrier that you'd try to build to stop the fox would likely stop the cats as well. If the fox has found safe, regular food it will keep coming back time and time again and even minor risk might make it consider it worth the risk to get the food. 

I would think if the cats lived in the area they are fed in more directly then they might ward the fox off; but otherwise the only other method I can think of is to move the food indoors to your house where the fox might be more weary of coming close (though it doesn't sound like you want house cats and also like your ferals might take a long while to get bold enough as well).


I suspect the only method to discourage the fox is to remove the fox. Or use a higher grade of wire and underlay as well as wall and overtop where the chickens are so that the fox has no chance what so ever of getting in. That is, however, generally very costly


----------



## WandaMare (2 January 2017)

I have always fed our feral cats on the yard when I do the evening horse session and although they don't like being touched, they will come up to the yard for their food, at the same time each day. They gobble it down while I'm doing my stable chores. I would suggest putting the food out only when you are around. They should learn its ok to come and feed when they see you.


----------



## HashRouge (2 January 2017)

WandaMare said:



			I have always fed our feral cats on the yard when I do the evening horse session and although they don't like being touched, they will come up to the yard for their food, at the same time each day. They gobble it down while I'm doing my stable chores. I would suggest putting the food out only when you are around. They should learn its ok to come and feed when they see you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that would be my suggestion as well. Sensible amounts of food, set meal times and don't leave it lying around if unfinished.


----------



## JillA (2 January 2017)

Thanks all - yes, speaking to a friend who has a good record with ferals, I don't think they are hungry enough when they do turn up. Reduced rations for a while - there is at least one who spots a human person and does a bunk which is why I have left food for her.  She is going to have to learn to eat when it's there


----------

